# Ultrasound/Lab Result Help



## gbarr (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

I'm very new to this so I'm looking for a bit of advice so I know what to ask my doctor.

In December 2010, I had an ultrasound done on my thyroid because my doctor thought it felt large.

*The results were as follows:*

The right thyroid lobe measures 4.8 x 1.6 x 1.8 cm and the left thyroid lobe measures 4.4 x 1.4 x 1.9 cm. The thyroid isthmus measures 4 mm AP. The thyroid demonstrates heterogeneous echogeneicity and normal vascularity.

No cysts or nodules are present.

Impression:

Heterogeneous thyroid gland which raises the question of thyroiditis. No discrete cyst or nodule present.

Last week, I had my annual check up and the doctor (I now have a new doctor) wanted to do a thyroid ultrasound and some lab work.

*The results from the ultrasound from last week are as follows:*

Right lobe:

Size: 5.4 x 1.9 x 1.4 cm

Echotexture: Heterogeneous

Cysts: None

Nodules: None

Left Lobe:

Size: 4.3 x 2.3 x 1.6 cm

Echotexture: Heterogeneous

Cysts: None

Nodules: None

Isthmus:

Size: 0.4 cm

Echotexture: Heterogeneous

Cysts: None

Nodules: None

Impression:

Heterogeneous echotexture to the thyroid gland. No solid masses are identified.

Blood work from 2/6/2016:

TSH, High Sensitivity - 1.69 (Range - 0.45 - 4.50 mU/L)

T4 Free Non-Dialysis - 1.1 (Range - 0.8 - 1.7 ng/dL)

T3 Free Non-Dialysis - 3.3 (Range - 2.0 - 4.8 pg/mL)

Vitamin D, 25-Hydroxy, Total - 19.5 (Range - 30.1 - 100.0 ng/mL)

Full disclosure to the group, I was told to follow up on after my 2010 ultrasound and I did not (stupid, I know, but I'm moving past that now). When I compare my two ultrasounds, it seems like they are basically the exact same, the only difference being that on my 2016 ultrasound the doctor did not include thyroiditis under the impressions. However, when I google heterogeneous echotexture, it seems to indicate hashimoto. My mother was diagnosed with hashimoto and hypothyroid, so my guess is there could be some genetic aspect to all of this.

My current doctor looked at the labs and ultrasound and said that everything was fine. I'm just concerned that one doctor told me to follow up and this one seems to think I'm ok but the results look very similar to me. I provided my current doctor with the results from my 2010 ultrasound so I am waiting to see if she changes her opinion at all. I do not have any blood work from 2010 to compare the 2016 numbers to.

Do any of you have any thoughts on this or any questions I should be asking my doctor? I know my lab work is all within range, with the exception of the vitamin D which I will be taking 50,000 iu a week for the next 4 weeks and then re-testing the blood.

I appreciate any advice you all have!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Duplicate post. Please reply here: http://thyroidboards.com/forums/topic/16394-labultrasound-result-help/


----------

